# An...an I want...



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

"An...an I want a...some crickets...an a fire truck...an...hang on I gonna wipe my nose off on ur glove...an I want world domination...an a crinkle tube...an a iPad...an....an..."

Pictures with Santa went OK. Would have been nice of Widget to pick up his head tho. :roll:

Worked out well...as we were having our furnace replaced to day the house was a bit cool. So Widget got to spend the day curled up in blankies in his carrier sleeping.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

This probably has made my night! Sooo cute! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Aww, so sweet! Thanks for sharing,you brung a big smile to my face! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That made my night too! That is cute beyond words, ty for sharing


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

:lol: So cute!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

absolutely adorable!


----------



## poetic (Nov 30, 2010)

HAHAH, I laughed for like five years (in a good way!) when I saw this. Thanks for sharing


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

haha i love this! :lol: 

i wish i had my hedgie right now to get pics like that :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Too funny! :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

your caption is just hysterical!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol:


----------

